# Scoprire il tradimento di un genitore fa male



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

Buongiorno a tutti, sono un nuovo utente di questo sito che trovo davvero molto interessante con ottime persone; 
io sono un ragazzo di 23 anni che da un paio di mesi ormai si mi trovo in uno stato apatico, dovuto alla scoperta del tradimento di mia mamma con un collega di lavoro.

Ho scoperto tutto per caso un giorno, quando insospettitio da un suo comportamento, ho deciso di controllarle la posta elettronica e , non l'avessi mai fatto, ho trovato dentro mail piene d'amore verso quest'uomo dove lei affermava di esserne innamorata e di voler lasciare mio padre  un uomo splendido che ancora oggi sta troppo male...

ora sono2 mesi che loro stan tentando tutto e di piu', come terapie di coppia, sedute varie ma senza risultati perhe' io sospetto che lei continui a vedre l'altro, sposato con figli pure lui...
io sono totalmente cambiato, son diventato scontroso, freddo, praticamente una persona vuota, vado avanti con valium  e tranquillanti vari, mi verrebbe voglia di spaccare qualcosa ma poi mi chiedo se davvero ne valga la pena

io mi sento legato a papa', un uomo che nella vita si e' sempre fatto il mazzo per me e lei, ha avuto un problema di salute per questa storia ed io non so che fare, magari sbaglierei atteggiamento non so... 

voglio dire una cosa ai traditori con figli: i figli capiscono tutto prima o poi, lo sentono se c'e qualcosa che non va, non sono stupidi, abbiate il coraggio di fare delle scelte anche per loro non solo per voi stessi, soffrono come cani in situazioni del genere... 

mi guardo e sempre un povero patetico depresso, scusate lo sfogo... vorrei capire come fare per aiutarli a uscire perche' non voglio che finisca con una separazione... 

e sarei anche tentato di dire tutto alla moglie di quello la,  cosi capisce bene che vuol dire distruggere un nucleo familiare 

consigli per tutto grazie


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

Ciao, mi spiace per la tua situazione ma ne starei fuori. Non è una cosa sana combattere per la relazione di coppia dei tuoi genitori agendo come se tu fossi tuo padre. Capisco la sofferenza e il malessere ma davvero stanne fuori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

Intanto tieni conto che ci si può separare ed è dura, ma si supera.
Non ho capito bene com'è andata.
Sei tu che hai scoperto e fatto scoprire il tradimento?
Per quali motivi sospettavi?
Come hai fatto a leggere le mai? Tua mamma è così sprovveduta da non potreggere mail compromettenti?
Lei cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spiace per la tua situazione ma ne starei fuori. Non è una cosa sana combattere per la relazione di coppia dei tuoi genitori agendo come se tu fossi tuo padre. Capisco la sofferenza e il malessere ma davvero stanne fuori.


guarda credimi se ti dico che c'e la metto tutta, ma non riesco proprio... perche' se provo a pensare ad altro non riesco proprio...


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intanto tieni conto che ci si può separare ed è dura, ma si supera.
> Non ho capito bene com'è andata.
> Sei tu che hai scoperto e fatto scoprire il tradimento?
> Per quali motivi sospettavi?
> ...


io ho scoperto tutt perche' vedevo mia mamma ultimamente troppo ordinata , curata, e' una bella donna , come papa', ma notavo una particolare cura a tutto cio' che faceva, anche particolari vestiti che mai aveva comprato per esempio

sono entrato con la password, dato che di nascosto l'ho scoperta e ho trovato dentro ste mail piene di "ti amo" o "sei meraviglioso " ...

lei poi messa con le spalle al muro da me, ha rivelato tutto e da li lo ha detto a mio papa' che l'ha presa malissimo naturalmente 

ora sono in cura da una terapista di coppia, ma io sinceramene non la vedo molto motivata in quello che fa, e credo che continui a frequentare l'altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> io ho scoperto tutt perche' vedevo mia mamma ultimamente troppo ordinata , curata, e' una bella donna , come papa', ma notavo una particolare cura a tutto cio' che faceva, anche particolari vestiti che mai aveva comprato per esempio
> 
> sono entrato con la password, dato che di nascosto l'ho scoperta e ho trovato dentro ste mail piene di "ti amo" o "sei meraviglioso " ...
> 
> ...


E tu sei andato da un terapista?


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu sei andato da un terapista?


veramente no... me ne vergogno ma e' cosi... so che dovrei andarci, anche perche' mio papa' lo ha capito che  sto male, nonostante mascheri tutto bene io... 

dentro pero' sto male 

da lei mai me lo sarei aspettato, ha sempre detto che la fedelta' e' uno dei capi saldi di ogni rapporto, infatti ho visto come lo rispetta bene... 

a volte vorrei urlarle contro tutto il dolor ma trattengo, credo di essere su un punto di esplosione... 

a me poi viene voglia di raccontare tutto alla moglie dell'altro , per farle capire che il suo maritino non e' cosi poi perfetto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> veramente no... me ne vergogno ma e' cosi... so che dovrei andarci, anche perche' mio papa' lo ha capito che sto male, nonostante mascheri tutto bene io...
> 
> dentro pero' sto male
> 
> ...


 Guarda che a chi ti legge risulta chiaro che tu hai bisogno di aiuto.
Tu sei un figlio e anche un figlio adulto che presto avrà una sua vita, non devi entrare nelle dinamiche delicatissime tra i tuoi genitori.
Ma tu hai parlato con lei e chiesto spiegazioni?


----------



## Daniele (1 Maggio 2010)

Sei un figlio ed hai 23 anni...perfetto. <<Quando qui arrivano i giovani li si dice che si può sbagliare ed ora ti dico da persona non troppo più vecchia di te...fai un'altra cosa. Stampa le mail se puoi e vai...a parlare direttamente con il tizio. Digli chiaro e tondo che se solo lo becchi vicino a tua madre tu dirai tutto alla moglie, che farai in modo di sputtanarlo così tanto da perdere tutto e la cosa divertente sai quale è? Che tuo padre non può farlo, ma tu si. Tua madre ti vorrà sempre bene, anche se le disfi il suo amante.
Perchè ti dico questo? Perchè non volevi sapere nulla, non volevi essere in mezzo ma lo sei ed ora devi fare qualcosa.
Vai e parla al tizio, se ti sbeffeggia ricorda che tu lo tieni per le palle.
Poi ti prendi e vai da tua madre e le dici quello che hai fatto e che lo hai fatto perchè lei ti ha fatto del male in questo modo...e se vuoi rincarare la dose metti in dubbio la sua bravura come madre visto che ha fatto intuire il tutto a te e poi....vai da uno psicologo, questo ti farà male per anni e sinceramente non amerai più tua madre come prima.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei un figlio ed hai 23 anni...perfetto. <<Quando qui arrivano i giovani li si dice che si può sbagliare ed ora ti dico da persona non troppo più vecchia di te...fai un'altra cosa. Stampa le mail se puoi e vai...a parlare direttamente con il tizio. Digli chiaro e tondo che se solo lo becchi vicino a tua madre tu dirai tutto alla moglie, che farai in modo di sputtanarlo così tanto da perdere tutto e la cosa divertente sai quale è? Che tuo padre non può farlo, ma tu si. Tua madre ti vorrà sempre bene, anche se le disfi il suo amante.
> Perchè ti dico questo? Perchè non volevi sapere nulla, non volevi essere in mezzo ma lo sei ed ora devi fare qualcosa.
> Vai e parla al tizio, se ti sbeffeggia ricorda che tu lo tieni per le palle.
> Poi ti prendi e vai da tua madre e le dici quello che hai fatto e che lo hai fatto perchè lei ti ha fatto del male in questo modo...e se vuoi rincarare la dose metti in dubbio la sua bravura come madre visto che ha fatto intuire il tutto a te e poi....vai da uno psicologo, questo ti farà male per anni e sinceramente non amerai più tua madre come prima.


 Un figlio che fa una cosa del genere si considera il marito della madre.
Trovo questo inquietante da suggerire e anche solo da pensare.
Per quanto riguarda il farlo lo trovo intrusivo e gravemente irrispettoso della persona.
Se facesse questa cosa un genitore nei confronti di un figlio, sarebbe già grave, figuriamoci fatta da un figlio!


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Un figlio che fa una cosa del genere si considera il marito della madre.*
> Trovo questo inquietante da suggerire e anche solo da pensare.
> Per quanto riguarda il farlo lo trovo intrusivo e gravemente irrispettoso della persona.
> Se facesse questa cosa un genitore nei confronti di un figlio, sarebbe già grave, figuriamoci fatta da un figlio!


Quoto. E mi dispiace molto per questo ragazzo, se è potuto accadere questo non è certo sua la colpa.


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> veramente no... me ne vergogno ma e' cosi... so che dovrei andarci, *anche perche' mio papa' lo ha capito che sto male, nonostante mascheri tutto bene io... *
> 
> dentro pero' sto male
> 
> ...


Triste ma non devi mascherare, devi parlarne. Sei figlio unico? Non ci sono altri parenti o amici di famiglia che ti possono aiutare?


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

Ciao triste86,
io sono una tradita e figlia di divorziati. Io ero piccola , ma davvero perchè avevo 5 anni e mio padre veniva nella nostra stanza , dove c'era l'unico telefono fisso, della casa, a chiamare l'amante di turno.
Madre o padre che sia a tradire , non cambia lo stato d'animo dei figli che si sentono traditi anche loro.
Io credo che se oggi i tuoi genitori  si sono persi di vista debbano fare il loro percorso e tu ne debba restare fuori.
Hai avuto per un tot anni entrambi i genitori in casa. Puoi anche valutare che se loro hanno un problema risolvano lasciandosi.
Se tua madre ha cercato altrove affetto, abbia lei torto o ragione, non puoi interferire con le loro scelte. Nè ti devi arrogare il diritto di mettere a conoscenza la moglie dell'altro di quello che succede.
Il problema è di loro due che non è che ti amino di meno se si lasciano.
Io questo l'avrei detto e lo direi a mia figlia se fosse necessario. Lo dico a te che hai in anno in più a lei. Spero tu capisca. benvenuto nel mondo incasinato deglia adulti.
Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> avevo 5 anni e mio padre veniva nella nostra stanza , dove c'era l'unico telefono fisso, della casa, a chiamare l'amante di turno.


Con te presente nella stanza?


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Con te presente nella stanza?


pensava dormissi... invece a volte mi perdevo a fantasticare e non dormivo...privacy zero a quei tempi. Mica c'erano cellulari, mail...:blank:


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei un figlio ed hai 23 anni...perfetto. <<Quando qui arrivano i giovani li si dice che si può sbagliare ed ora ti dico da persona non troppo più vecchia di te...fai un'altra cosa. Stampa le mail se puoi e vai...a parlare direttamente con il tizio. Digli chiaro e tondo che se solo lo becchi vicino a tua madre tu dirai tutto alla moglie, che farai in modo di sputtanarlo così tanto da perdere tutto e la cosa divertente sai quale è? Che tuo padre non può farlo, ma tu si. Tua madre ti vorrà sempre bene, anche se le disfi il suo amante.
> Perchè ti dico questo? Perchè non volevi sapere nulla, non volevi essere in mezzo ma lo sei ed ora devi fare qualcosa.
> Vai e parla al tizio, se ti sbeffeggia ricorda che tu lo tieni per le palle.
> Poi ti prendi e vai da tua madre e le dici quello che hai fatto e che lo hai fatto perchè lei ti ha fatto del male in questo modo...e se vuoi rincarare la dose metti in dubbio la sua bravura come madre visto che ha fatto intuire il tutto a te e poi....vai da uno psicologo, questo ti farà male per anni e sinceramente non amerai più tua madre come prima.


guarda daniele credimi che la tentazione di andare a sputtanarlo e' davvero forte, l'unico motivo che forse, e dico forse, mi impedirebbe di farlo e' l'eta' dei suoi 2 bambini, ma alla fine penso anche che lui non possa uscirsene pulito con la faccia pulita...

mio papa' di nascosto piange, e' sempre stato un uomo forte, mia mamma proprio oggi pomeriggio ha detto che non e' sicura di voler continuare la terapia, ne hanno ancora per un p'o ma credo che la cosa non finira' bene... sembra che a lei non freghi niente d ricostruire un rapporto, o almeno tentare  

mi tocchera' andare da uno psicologo, perche' piu' vado avanti e piu' peggioro... ma credo che riconoscerlo sia gia' un passo avanti

P.S. daniele avevo letto la tua storia , mi dispiace per te... spero che ora tu stia meglio


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Triste ma non devi mascherare, devi parlarne. Sei figlio unico? Non ci sono altri parenti o amici di famiglia che ti possono aiutare?


gli amici ne ho, ma sinceramente non mi capirebbero,se non ti trovi dentro poi nelle situazioni...

i parenti stretti son schierati rispettivamente per il proprio familiare... meno male che ho mio papa', io per lui ci saro' sempre, strano che lo dica un figlio ma e' cosi...


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> gli amici ne ho, ma sinceramente non mi capirebbero,se non ti trovi dentro poi nelle situazioni...
> 
> i parenti stretti son schierati rispettivamente per il proprio familiare... meno male che ho mio papa', io per lui ci saro' sempre, strano che lo dica un figlio ma e' cosi...


Magari non capiscono ma se sono veri amici sanno comunque starti vicino.


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao triste86,
> io sono una tradita e figlia di divorziati. Io ero piccola , ma davvero perchè avevo 5 anni e mio padre veniva nella nostra stanza , dove c'era l'unico telefono fisso, della casa, a chiamare l'amante di turno.
> Madre o padre che sia a tradire , non cambia lo stato d'animo dei figli che si sentono traditi anche loro.
> Io credo che se oggi i tuoi genitori si sono persi di vista debbano fare il loro percorso e tu ne debba restare fuori.
> ...


ti ringrazio sei molto gentile... dovro'dare anche aggiornamenti, in casa mia mamma l'aria e' tesissima, non riesco ad essere a mio agio... 

spiegatemi come posso fare a stare bene quando c'e 1 persona ( mia mamma ) che non si impegna minimamente a recuperae il rapporto, sembra che vederlo soffrire si diverta... 

ora lunedi torneranno in seduta, non so cosa ne tirino fuori da questo, 

P.S  il suo caro amichetto poi contina a chiamarla.. non posso crederci


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> P.S il suo caro amichetto poi contina a chiamarla.. non posso crederci


Te lo dice lei?


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio sei molto gentile... dovro'dare anche aggiornamenti, in casa mia mamma l'aria e' tesissima, non riesco ad essere a mio agio...
> 
> spiegatemi come posso fare a stare bene quando c'e 1 persona ( mia mamma ) che non si impegna minimamente a recuperae il rapporto, sembra che vederlo soffrire si diverta...
> 
> ...


Sei abbastanza grande per parlarle....puoi provare a non farla sentire giudicata e soprattutto giudicata male da te. Il fatto che sia stato tu a scoprire e a dire, forse le farà temere che non le vuoi più bene.
Pensaci con calma...tua madre ti aveva tolto qualcosa con il suo affetto "privato"? O era sempre presente per te?
Io credo che se si arriva a scegliere il tradimento, almeno una donna, è perchè si sente impossibilitata a fare altrimenti...ma con gli anni che le sfuggono di mano sente l'esigenza di sentirsi amata.
E forse il tuo papà era distante affettivamente...o lei lo sentiva così.
Ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti. 
E da figli bisogna anche imparare a comprendere. E' dura, lo so.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## resistere (1 Maggio 2010)

Caro triste86. Io un suggerimento vista la tua situazione mi sento di dartelo. Non sò se è percorribile, ma tu non sei più un bambino. Perchè non chiedere a tuoi di poter andare insieme a loro dal terapista di coppia ed esprimere i tuoi pensieri sulla vicenda. Lì è sicuramente un ambiente protetto e sei in presenza di uno psicologo. Potrai dire la tua e vada come vada potrai anche sostenere in futuro che anche tu hai provato a risolvere la pesante problematica familiare. Il mio è solo un consiglio . E penso che se i mie figli me lo avessero chiesto li avrei portati.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> gli amici ne ho, ma sinceramente non mi capirebbero,se non ti trovi dentro poi nelle situazioni...
> 
> i parenti stretti son schierati rispettivamente per il proprio familiare... meno male che ho mio papa', io per lui ci saro' sempre, strano che lo dica un figlio ma e' cosi...


Parlandone scopriresti che son molti più di quel che credi che ci sono passati.
Però capisco il riserbo dovuto al rispetto dei genitori. Non son cose di cui si discute al pub.


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Caro triste86. Io un suggerimento vista la tua situazione mi sento di dartelo. Non sò se è percorribile, ma tu non sei più un bambino. Perchè non chiedere a tuoi di poter andare insieme a loro dal terapista di coppia ed esprimere i tuoi pensieri sulla vicenda. Lì è sicuramente un ambiente protetto e sei in presenza di uno psicologo. Potrai dire la tua e vada come vada potrai anche sostenere in futuro che anche tu hai provato a risolvere la pesante problematica familiare. Il mio è solo un consiglio . E penso che se i mie figli me lo avessero chiesto li avrei portati.
> Un abbraccio


grazie resistere, si e' vero, la cosa migliore da fare e' affrontare tutto questo con un aiuto esterno, io voglio davvero stare bene, non riesco a di accettare l'idea che loro si separino pero'...

ci sono giornate in cui oscillo inn uno stato di depressione, e altre dove riesco a vedere uno spiraglio... sto cercando di non prendere i farmaci per evitare imbottimenti di mediccinali... 

grazie e contraccambio nei tuoi confronti.... io credo che nel tuo caso, ci sia uno spiraglio di recuperare il rapporto, un modo di non compromettere tutto dopo tanti anni passati insieme,e' quello che piacerebbe anche che succedesse nella mia famiglia, ma mi sa che qui la cosa non avverra'...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

Triste sei un adulto!
Mica perdi la famiglia...su!!


----------



## triste86 (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Triste sei un adulto!
> Mica perdi la famiglia...su!!


vero che son adulto, ma e' una colpa volere che la propria famiglia rimanga insieme?

ho un amic con genitori separati e vedere come e' lui mi mette una certa ansia...  

lui e' diventato uno "sbandato" nel senso che sfoga la rabbia nell alcool, chiaro che io son ben diverso ma questo per farti capire che una separazione puo' creare danni pesanti sui figli!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> vero che son adulto, ma e' una colpa volere che la propria famiglia rimanga insieme?
> 
> ho un amic con genitori separati e vedere come e' lui mi mette una certa ansia...
> 
> lui e' diventato uno "sbandato" nel senso che sfoga la rabbia nell alcool, chiaro che io son ben diverso ma questo per farti capire che una separazione puo' creare danni pesanti sui figli!


 Io ho due figli dell'85 e 88 ...so tutto.
Ma non esagerare. Chi sbanda è sbandato di suo. Tu non sbanderai.


----------



## Eliade (1 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sei abbastanza grande per parlarle....puoi provare a non farla sentire giudicata e soprattutto giudicata male da te. Il fatto che sia stato tu a scoprire e a dire, forse le farà temere che non le vuoi più bene.
> Pensaci con calma...tua madre ti aveva tolto qualcosa con il suo affetto "privato"? O era sempre presente per te?
> Io credo che se si arriva a scegliere il tradimento, almeno una donna, è perchè si sente impossibilitata a fare altrimenti...ma con gli anni che le sfuggono di mano sente l'esigenza di sentirsi amata.
> E forse il tuo papà era distante affettivamente...o lei lo sentiva così.
> ...


Io non sono d'accordo. Se i figli devono imparare a comprendere bisogna insegnargli anche che in una coppia si può sbagliare, ma che comunque dopo ci si debba assumere le proprie responsabilità.
Nel caso in questione: la madre ha sempre predicato il rispetto e la fedeltà nel rapporto di coppia...invece non solo ha tradito, continua a farlo, e quindi figurati se s'impegna minimamente a recuperare il rapporto col marito. Da come scrive triste, sembra che questa donna abbia predicato bene e razzolato moooooolto male. Quali che siano i _profondi_ motivi che l'abbiano spinta a razzolare male sono del tutto insignificanti, perchè allo stato attuale ancora non sembra essersi assunta le responsabilità delle sue azioni.
E' pur vero che a questo punto, triste dovrebbe fare un passo indietro, pensare alla sua salute e stare vicino al padre, e lasciare che i coniugi risolvino le loro questioni...ma credo anche, vista l'età di triste, che sia normalissimo per lui valutare il comportamento della madre, come donna, nel modo più negativo possibile, che esula dall'affetto che possa provare per lei come madre (il che, in verità, credo che questa componente aggravi il tutto).
Detto questo triste, ti consiglio davvero di lasciare da parte queste questione, almeno finchè non avrai acquisito una certa sicureza personale, e nel frattempo di stare vicino a tuo padre.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Maggio 2010)

quando avevo 18 anni la mia mamma ebbe una storia di qualche mese con un tizio. I miei genitori all'epoca erano separati in casa. Fu un vero delirio. Mio padre andò giù di testa. Fece le cose più assurde. Pianse con me, disperato. La mia mamma però era felice, era innamorata. Io mi sentivo divisa a metà. Da una parte ero contenta che la mia mamma fosse contenta, dopo che erano anni che la vedevo triste. Dall'altra parte però mi dispiaceva tantissimo vedere mio papà così a pezzi. Però non mi misi mai nel mezzo. Ascoltai l'uno e l'altro quando volevano dirmi qualcosa. Ma non mi misi mai nel mezzo. Secondo me anche tu dovresti starne fuori, se ci riesci. Sono adulti, e anche tu sei adulto. Stagli vicino, ma non metterti in mezzo, se ce la fai. Sicuramente ci sono cose di mezzo di cui tu non sei a conoscenza. Devono vedere loro come gestire la cosa. 

PS I miei genitori poi si separarano sul serio. Non per quella storia, che finì in ogni caso nel giro di 5 o 6 mesi. Rimasero separati per 7 anni. Dopodichè tornarono insieme. Sono insieme ancora adesso... E io ne ho quasi 40, fai tu i tuoi calcoli. Mah...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Caro triste86. Io un suggerimento *vista la tua situazione* mi sento di dartelo. Non sò se è percorribile, ma tu non sei più un bambino. *Perchè non chiedere a tuoi di poter andare insieme a loro dal terapista di coppia ed esprimere i tuoi pensieri sulla vicenda*. Lì è sicuramente un ambiente protetto e sei in presenza di uno psicologo. Potrai dire la tua e vada come vada potrai anche sostenere in futuro che anche tu hai provato a risolvere la pesante problematica familiare. Il mio è solo un consiglio . E penso che se i mie figli me lo avessero chiesto li avrei portati.
> Un abbraccio




Non condivido per nulla questa soluzione.

Questa non è la SUA situazione, è la LORO situazione, che lui vive di riflesso.

Ed è ben più importante che trovino una soluzione LORO che non loro figlio che vuol star bene LUI (un pò egoistico non credete? ) qualunque essa sia, anche la separazione se questa è l'unica soluzione che LORO troveranno...

Come pensiamo che possano palrare davvero a cuore aperto davanti a loro figlio?

Sarebbe come se un figlio entrasse nella loro camera da letto...ma scherziamo?

Triste86 hai fatto emergere il problema che c'era fra di loro...STOP!

Non devi assumerti altre responsabilità che non ti competono e che potrebbero solo essere dannose interferenze...


Ps. Figlio unico?


----------



## resistere (2 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non condivido per nulla questa soluzione.
> 
> Questa non è la SUA situazione, è la LORO situazione, che lui vive di riflesso.
> 
> ...


Io credo che farebbe bene al ragazzo poter dire ciò che pensa della situazione dei genitori in un ambiente protetto con uno psicologo. E poi una volta esaurito il suo pensiero può anche uscire dalla seduta. Questo suggerimento è solo per lui e non mi sembra scandaloso. Non è affatto vero che il matrimonio riguarda solo gli "sposi" . In questo caso forse il ragazzo è cresciuto, ma i figli non sono pacchi postali e credo che si debbano esprimere. E i genitori farebbero bene ad ascoltare il loro pensiero.


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non condivido per nulla questa soluzione.
> 
> Questa non è la SUA situazione, è la LORO situazione, che lui vive di riflesso.
> 
> ...


Quoto. E questa risposta mi pare molto sensata.
Triste affronterà eventualmente una *sua* terapia.
Anche se penso che se i genitori riescono a stargli vicino potrebbe non essere necessario.


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> vero che son adulto, ma e' una colpa volere che la propria famiglia rimanga insieme?
> 
> ho un amic con genitori separati e vedere come e' lui mi mette una certa ansia...
> 
> lui e' diventato uno "sbandato" nel senso che sfoga la rabbia nell alcool, chiaro che io son ben diverso ma questo per farti capire che una separazione puo' creare danni pesanti sui figli!


 
Tri...certo che non è una colpa voler vedere i genitori insieme! Ma non pensi che a breve andrai via tu? se loro stanno meglio separati? se nel frattempo hanno perso la loro identità di coppia?


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo. Se i figli devono imparare a comprendere bisogna insegnargli anche che in una coppia si può sbagliare, ma che comunque dopo ci si debba assumere le proprie responsabilità.
> Nel caso in questione: *la madre ha sempre predicato il rispetto e la fedeltà nel rapporto di coppia...invece non solo ha tradito, continua a farlo, e quindi figurati se s'impegna minimamente a recuperare il rapporto col marito.* Da come scrive triste, sembra che questa donna abbia predicato bene e razzolato moooooolto male. Quali che siano i _profondi_ motivi che l'abbiano spinta a razzolare male sono del tutto insignificanti, perchè allo stato attuale ancora non sembra essersi assunta le responsabilità delle sue azioni.
> E' pur vero che a questo punto, triste dovrebbe fare un passo indietro, pensare alla sua salute e stare vicino al padre, e lasciare che i coniugi risolvino le loro questioni...ma credo anche, vista l'età di triste, che sia normalissimo per lui valutare il comportamento della madre, come donna, nel modo più negativo possibile, che esula dall'affetto che possa provare per lei come madre (il che, in verità, credo che questa componente aggravi il tutto).
> Detto questo triste, ti consiglio davvero di lasciare da parte queste questione, almeno finchè non avrai acquisito una certa sicureza personale, e nel frattempo di stare vicino a tuo padre.


 
 Eli...mi hai fatto sorridere.
Sei giovane ed io lo so. Mi hai confermato lo stato di *giudice* che abbiamo come figli verso i genitori.
Io stessa lo sono stata e devo confessare che ho capito i miei genitori da poco tempo. Ed ho capito entrambi. Dovevo vivere questa esperienza , del tradimento, per capire loro.
Per la serie se non ci sei dentro....


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> quando avevo 18 anni la mia mamma ebbe una storia di qualche mese con un tizio. I miei genitori all'epoca erano separati in casa. Fu un vero delirio. Mio padre andò giù di testa. Fece le cose più assurde. Pianse con me, disperato. La mia mamma però era felice, era innamorata. Io mi sentivo divisa a metà. Da una parte ero contenta che la mia mamma fosse contenta, dopo che erano anni che la vedevo triste. Dall'altra parte però mi dispiaceva tantissimo vedere mio papà così a pezzi. Però non mi misi mai nel mezzo. Ascoltai l'uno e l'altro quando volevano dirmi qualcosa. *Ma non mi misi mai nel mezzo.* Secondo me anche tu dovresti starne fuori, se ci riesci. Sono adulti, e anche tu sei adulto. Stagli vicino, ma non metterti in mezzo, se ce la fai. Sicuramente ci sono cose di mezzo di cui tu non sei a conoscenza. Devono vedere loro come gestire la cosa.
> 
> PS I miei genitori poi si separarano sul serio. Non per quella storia, che finì in ogni caso nel giro di 5 o 6 mesi. Rimasero separati per 7 anni. Dopodichè tornarono insieme. Sono insieme ancora adesso... E io ne ho quasi 40, fai tu i tuoi calcoli. Mah...


 
In quel momento ti sentivi certa del loro amore per te a prescindere da quello che facevano loro???

Bello il fatto che siano tornati insieme...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> In quel momento ti sentivi certa del loro amore per te a prescindere da quello che facevano loro???
> 
> Bello il fatto che siano tornati insieme...


 
Certo che sì.

Quello che stava succedendo a loro non c'entrava niente con il bene che volevano singolarmente a me come genitori. Ci sono stati momenti molto pesanti, per via delle reazioni di mio padre. Il che mi spingeva in un certo modo a stare più dalla parte di mia madre. Ma non lo dissi mai né a l'uno né all'altro. Solo quando vidi degli oggetti raffiguranti mia madre che erano stati deturpati da mio padre mi incavolai tantissimo con tutti e due, perché pensavo che mia madre avrebbe dovuto avere il buon gusto di toglierli di mezzo prima che io potessi vederli, perché per me fu uno shock


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Certo che sì.
> 
> Quello che stava succedendo a loro non c'entrava niente con il bene che volevano singolarmente a me come genitori. Ci sono stati momenti molto pesanti, per via delle reazioni di mio padre. Il che mi spingeva in un certo modo a stare più dalla parte di mia madre. Ma non lo dissi mai né a l'uno né all'altro. Solo quando vidi degli oggetti raffiguranti mia madre che erano stati deturpati da mio padre mi incavolai tantissimo con tutti e due, perché pensavo che mia madre avrebbe dovuto avere il buon gusto di toglierli di mezzo prima che io potessi vederli, perché per me fu uno shock


 
Evidente la voglia di farsi male.
Mia mamma quando litigava con mio padre diceva a noi figli di chiudere i vasi che aveva in giro...erano 3 uono più bello dell'altro. Ora uno è qui a casa mia...
Bè mio padre se si incaxxava buttava tutto per l'aria. Vedi? reazioni comuni di chi si sentiva attccato.


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Eli...mi hai fatto sorridere.
> Sei giovane ed io lo so. Mi hai confermato lo stato di *giudice* che abbiamo come figli verso i genitori.
> Io stessa lo sono stata e devo confessare che ho capito i miei genitori da poco tempo. Ed ho capito entrambi. Dovevo vivere questa esperienza , del tradimento, per capire loro.
> Per la serie se non ci sei dentro....


 Guarda amar ti assicuro che non parlavo di giudici - figli verso i genitori, ma di figli adulti che valutano il comportamento di altre persone adulte, in questo caso i genitori.
Fermo restando il rispetto e l'affetto che si hanno per i genitori, come persone possono non essere altrettanto meritevoli del rispetto dei figli. 
Almeno per me è così, voglio molto bene ai miei genitori, ma come persone nel mondo non li stimo per nulla, fossero degli estranei non ci vorrei avere nulla a che fare...e sai il _controsenso _dov'è? Che questo mi deriva dalla loro stessa educazione! :rotfl: Cioè loro mi hanno insegnato a non stimare quello che sono loro stessi  ...il capire i loro comportamenti e le loro debolezze, ho dovuto farlo da sola.
Ora ti posso dire, a 27 anni suonati, che li comprendo, ma non li giustifico e non li condivido.
I miei sono di quelli che hanno predicato bene (soprattutto mio padre) e razzolato moooolto male, molto di più della madre di triste. Se mio padre avesse applicato la sua stessa apertura mentale alla mia educazione, ossia se fosse stato meno ipocrita, io mi sarei risparmiata parecchi insulti (da parte di mio padre stesso, per esempio) e parecchi complessi che ancora ora superaro da sola...e ci riesco alla grande per fortuna..:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2010)

Come sempre, partendo da un caso, quello di Ttiste, si arriva a parlare di sè, delle proprie esperienze e dei propri traumi subiti.
Peccato che si parli molto meno dei traumi fatti subire ai figli. Comprensibile che si voglia negarli, indubbiamente tutti (salvo eccezioni patologiche) vogliono bene ai figli, ma può accadere di essere travolti dagli eventi e far loro del male.
Triste è adulto (giovane e probabilmente ancora fragile, anche se un tempo a quell'età si "tirava il carretto" per la famiglia) e da adulto deve reagire. Non credo che ora lo stia facendo, credo che abbia bisogno di un aiuto esterno ai genitori (psicologo, parente, insegnante,..) che lo sostenga in questa fase.
Non credo che lui dovrebbe entrare ora in una terapia con i genitori, una terapia familiare si potrà fare in una fase di calma non in mezzo alla tempesta. Ora sarebbe caricare lui di un ruolo che non gli compete e i genitori sarebbero sviati dal confronto tra loro.
Concordo con Feddy che ora sarebbe entrare nella loro camera da letto, cosa che è da evitare assolutamente.
E' poi naturale che i figli adulti, mentre vivono una situazione o dopo, giudichino i genitori e lo faranno proprio sulla coerenza e valutando le azioni compiute.
Come genitori bisogna metterlo in conto e considerarlo.
Da quando ho avuto figli la mia vita è totalmente cambiata e credo che ogni genitore lo capisca. Non ho più fatto nulla che ritenessi rischioso e il primo pensiero in situazioni di pericolo (incidenti vissuti o paventati) è sempre stato per loro.
Per me è inconcepibile che si possano compiere atti che, se conosciuti dai figli, potrebero far loro del male e, comunque, poi bisogna assumersene la responsabilità.
Comportarsi da tiranni che pretendono di non essere giudicati dai figli mi pare molto ...infantile.


----------



## triste86 (2 Maggio 2010)

eccomi qui, guardate che io non sono un depresso che si piange addosso, ci tenevo a precisarlo  , semplicemente un ragazzo che ama i propri genitori e che spera che tutto si possa riaggiustare...

questa settimana vado a fare un paio di sedute ma non insieme a loro, separatamente, me lo ha detto mio papa' ieri sera, anche per aiutarmi a sfogare un p'o....

oggi loro sono andati insieme fuori a pranzo ed io ho deciso di starmene a casa per farli stare insieme, da soli almeno possono stare insieme e parlare, io ho chiesto in manira diretta a mamma se lei ancora si sente con il suo ex amante e mi ha assicurato che lo ha allontanato e che ha chiuso, perche' se vuole provare a salvare il matrimonio deve assolutamente concentrarsi sul rapporto che sta sviluppando con la terapeuta e papa'..


io ho una sorella ma vive in un'altra regione con figlio piccolo e quindi ha piu' difficolta' a scendere e venire qui, quindi mi occupo io di loro, anche quando torno a casa nel week enddato che studio e lavoro fuori 

comunque vi ringrazio perche' parlarne fa bene... :forza:


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come sempre, partendo da un caso, quello di Ttiste, *si arriva a parlare di sè, delle proprie esperienze e dei propri traumi subiti.*
> *Peccato che si parli molto meno dei traumi fatti subire ai figli.* Comprensibile che si voglia negarli, indubbiamente tutti (salvo eccezioni patologiche) vogliono bene ai figli, ma può accadere di essere travolti dagli eventi e far loro del male.
> Triste è adulto (giovane e probabilmente ancora fragile, anche se un tempo a quell'età si "tirava il carretto" per la famiglia) e da adulto deve reagire. Non credo che ora lo stia facendo, credo che abbia bisogno di un aiuto esterno ai genitori (psicologo, parente, insegnante,..) che lo sostenga in questa fase.
> Non credo che lui dovrebbe entrare ora in una terapia con i genitori, una terapia familiare si potrà fare in una fase di calma non in mezzo alla tempesta. Ora sarebbe caricare lui di un ruolo che non gli compete e i genitori sarebbero sviati dal confronto tra loro.
> ...


 
Io dico sempre che se commetto degli errori lo faccio nella più profonda buona fede e che non dico di essere infallibile mai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che se commetto degli errori lo faccio nella più profonda buona fede e che non dico di essere infallibile mai


 Dubito che chi tradisce lo faccia ..in buona fede (nei confronti della famiglia..)


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dubito che chi tradisce lo faccia ..in buona fede (nei confronti della famiglia..)


 
Chi tradisce mette un separè e sgattaiola fra l'avanti ed il dietro :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2010)

Divorzio o separazione sono una cosa, chi tradisce in famiglia tradisce tutta la famiglia, l'educazione che ha dato e quant'altro,
Adesso pensiamo a Triste, sua madre adesso ha perso il diritto di potergli dire qualcosa, lui le vorrà bene, ma lei vale pochissimo ai suoi occhi, è ipocrita, falsa davanti a lui e soprattutto gli ha fatto scoprire la cosa. Un figlio mal vive una separazione, un figlio impara anche ad odiare il genitore che ha tradito, perchè ha fatto del male all'altra persona a cui vuole più bene.
Da figlio voglio davvero bene a mia madre, guai a chi le fa del male, ma se mio padre le avesse fatto del male io sarei caduto in confusione e contraddizione.
Io ribadisco il concetto Triste, non devi metterti in mezzo ai tuoi, ma l'amante lo puoi mettere in ballo quando ti pare e piace, se i tuoi genitori si vorranno separare che sia, ma almeno non ci sarà questa storia di nefandezze più. 
Si può perdere un figlio gente, si può perderlo eccome.


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Divorzio o separazione sono una cosa, chi tradisce in famiglia tradisce tutta la famiglia, l'educazione che ha dato e quant'altro,
> Adesso pensiamo a Triste, sua madre adesso ha perso il diritto di potergli dire qualcosa, lui le vorrà bene, ma lei vale pochissimo ai suoi occhi, è ipocrita, falsa davanti a lui e soprattutto gli ha fatto scoprire la cosa. Un figlio mal vive una separazione, un figlio impara anche ad odiare il genitore che ha tradito, perchè ha fatto del male all'altra persona a cui vuole più bene.
> Da figlio voglio davvero bene a mia madre, guai a chi le fa del male, ma se mio padre le avesse fatto del male io sarei caduto in confusione e contraddizione.
> Io ribadisco il concetto Triste, non devi metterti in mezzo ai tuoi, ma l'amante lo puoi mettere in ballo quando ti pare e piace, se i tuoi genitori si vorranno separare che sia, ma almeno non ci sarà questa storia di nefandezze più.
> Si può perdere un figlio gente, si può perderlo eccome.


Daniele...
non si può vivere così. 
La vita è fatta anche di comprensione.
Non siamo superuomini, nè santi. Tutti possiamo sbagliare. Non si può dimenticare un mondo di amore avuto dai genitori per una mancanza del tutto umana.
Ognuno cerca di essere il meglio che può...


----------



## Daniele (2 Maggio 2010)

Ama, qui si parla di un ragazzo che per colpa della madre che è stata scema (non perchè ha tradito, ma perchè si è fatta beccare dal figlio che presumo dovrebbe amare). Lui sta male, scusa ma cosa gli dovrebbe fregare dell'altro? Ma che andasse a prenderlo un poco in giro, che gli mettesse il pepe al sedere perchè con la madre non può farlo, ma che sfogasse questa rabba e l'amante è perfetto, lo sfogo ideale per il dolore del ragazzo. Ama, io tutt'ora mi porto dentro di me gli errori di mia madre verso di me e fidati sono stati enormi, ferite che mai guariranno, ma non le ha fatte per leggerezza o per cattiveria, ma per salvare entrambi, senza di me lei non avrebbe avuto il coraggio di battersi fino in fondo e quindi il prezzo che ho pagato è l'avere una infanzia non prorio bella, con la consapevolezza che il mondo è un cesso in un anticipo eccessivamente pericoloso (fu un errore anche per la psicologa in assurdo).
La madre ha messo in una situazione non bella il figlio e lo ha fatto per il prorpio egoismo, meglio che lui si sfoghi con l'amante che possa provare in futuro rancore per la madre, perchè se i genitori si separassero ora e per questo motivo il rancore ci sarebbe eccome.
L'amante chi è? una persona esterna, non la conosce e di lui non gli può fregare nulla, adesso può dirlgli un paio di cose e di come il suo egoismo con quello di sua madre ha ferito logicamente suo padre, ma anche lui avendo scoperto il tutto. Lui lo tiene per le palle e il tizio sarà costretto a sentirlo e sparire, ovvio che dopo il matrimonio dei genitori può anche sciogliersi, ma almeno per lui ci sarà un qualcosa di meno sporco nella vicenda.
Un figlio vale sempre più di un amante, un genitore che mette davanti l'amante ai figli non è un genitore.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, qui si parla di un ragazzo che per colpa della madre che è stata scema (non perchè ha tradito, ma perchè si è fatta beccare dal figlio che presumo dovrebbe amare). Lui sta male, scusa ma cosa gli dovrebbe fregare dell'altro? Ma che andasse a prenderlo un poco in giro, che gli mettesse il pepe al sedere perchè con la madre non può farlo, ma che sfogasse questa rabba e l'amante è perfetto, lo sfogo ideale per il dolore del ragazzo. Ama, io tutt'ora mi porto dentro di me gli errori di mia madre verso di me e fidati sono stati enormi, ferite che mai guariranno, ma non le ha fatte per leggerezza o per cattiveria, ma per salvare entrambi, senza di me lei non avrebbe avuto il coraggio di battersi fino in fondo e quindi il prezzo che ho pagato è l'avere una infanzia non prorio bella, con la consapevolezza che il mondo è un cesso in un anticipo eccessivamente pericoloso (fu un errore anche per la psicologa in assurdo).
> La madre ha messo in una situazione non bella il figlio e lo ha fatto per il prorpio egoismo, meglio che lui si sfoghi con l'amante che possa provare in futuro rancore per la madre, perchè se i genitori si separassero ora e per questo motivo il rancore ci sarebbe eccome.
> L'amante chi è? una persona esterna, non la conosce e di lui non gli può fregare nulla, adesso può dirlgli un paio di cose e di come il suo egoismo con quello di sua madre ha ferito logicamente suo padre, ma anche lui avendo scoperto il tutto. Lui lo tiene per le palle e il tizio sarà costretto a sentirlo e sparire, ovvio che dopo il matrimonio dei genitori può anche sciogliersi, ma almeno per lui ci sarà un qualcosa di meno sporco nella vicenda.
> Un figlio vale sempre più di un amante, un genitore che mette davanti l'amante ai figli non è un genitore.


 
Scusa ma secondo me stai consigliando delle cose sbagliatissime.

Lui che c'entra con l'amante di sua madre? un bel niente!

Se vuole sfogarsi che lo faccia con sua madre.


----------



## MK (2 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da quando ho avuto figli la mia vita è totalmente cambiata e credo che ogni genitore lo capisca. Non ho più fatto nulla che ritenessi rischioso e il primo pensiero in situazioni di pericolo (incidenti vissuti o paventati) è sempre stato per loro.
> Per me è inconcepibile che si possano compiere atti che, se conosciuti dai figli, potrebero far loro del male e, comunque, poi bisogna assumersene la responsabilità.
> Comportarsi da tiranni che pretendono di non essere giudicati dai figli mi pare molto ...infantile.


Sulle situazioni di pericolo concordo. Prima di essere madre ragionavo meno, adesso ci sono delle responsabilità e il pensiero va PRIMA a loro, prima di tutto. Ma... una cosa è la responsabilità di ognuno verso i propri figli (madri e padri), un'altra il fallimento del rapporto di coppia. Ci vogliono sensibilità intelligenza e maturità, ma se sono qualità chese  si hanno in due, anche quando la coppia scoppia, con tradimento o senza tradimento, i danni sono minori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, qui si parla di un ragazzo che per colpa della madre che è stata scema (non perchè ha tradito, ma perchè si è fatta beccare dal figlio che presumo dovrebbe amare). Lui sta male, scusa ma cosa gli dovrebbe fregare dell'altro? Ma che andasse a prenderlo un poco in giro, che gli mettesse il pepe al sedere perchè con la madre non può farlo, ma che sfogasse questa rabba e l'amante è perfetto, lo sfogo ideale per il dolore del ragazzo. Ama, io tutt'ora mi porto dentro di me gli errori di mia madre verso di me e fidati sono stati enormi, ferite che mai guariranno, ma non le ha fatte per leggerezza o per cattiveria, ma per salvare entrambi, senza di me lei non avrebbe avuto il coraggio di battersi fino in fondo e quindi il prezzo che ho pagato è l'avere una infanzia non prorio bella, con la consapevolezza che il mondo è un cesso in un anticipo eccessivamente pericoloso (fu un errore anche per la psicologa in assurdo).
> La madre ha messo in una situazione non bella il figlio e lo ha fatto per il prorpio egoismo, meglio che lui si sfoghi con l'amante che possa provare in futuro rancore per la madre, perchè se i genitori si separassero ora e per questo motivo il rancore ci sarebbe eccome.
> L'amante chi è? una persona esterna, non la conosce e di lui non gli può fregare nulla, adesso può dirlgli un paio di cose e di come il suo egoismo con quello di sua madre ha ferito logicamente suo padre, ma anche lui avendo scoperto il tutto. Lui lo tiene per le palle e il tizio sarà costretto a sentirlo e sparire, ovvio che dopo il matrimonio dei genitori può anche sciogliersi, ma almeno per lui ci sarà un qualcosa di meno sporco nella vicenda.
> Un figlio vale sempre più di un amante, un genitore che mette davanti l'amante ai figli non è un genitore.


 La tua idea dei rapporti familiari è un po' particolare.
Come io mi sarei imbufalita se mia madre o mio padre si fossero permessi di interferire nelle mie relazioni, altrettanto non avrei mai potuto fare io e altrettanto mi aspetto dai figli.
Ho già detto che figli adulti giudicherenno i genitore, ma tra operare valutazioni e interferire ce ne corre.
Oltretutto pare che tu immagini tutti come dei poveri deficienti che non si rendono conto delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni e che debbono essere tenuti in pugno attraverso minacce.


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ama, qui si parla di un ragazzo che per colpa della madre che è stata scema (non perchè ha tradito, ma perchè si è fatta beccare dal figlio che presumo dovrebbe amare). Lui sta male, scusa ma cosa gli dovrebbe fregare dell'altro? Ma che andasse a prenderlo un poco in giro, che gli mettesse il pepe al sedere perchè con la madre non può farlo, ma che sfogasse questa rabba e l'amante è perfetto, lo sfogo ideale per il dolore del ragazzo. Ama, io tutt'ora mi porto dentro di me gli errori di mia madre verso di me e fidati sono stati enormi, ferite che mai guariranno, ma non le ha fatte per leggerezza o per cattiveria, ma per salvare entrambi, senza di me lei non avrebbe avuto il coraggio di battersi fino in fondo e quindi il prezzo che ho pagato è l'avere una infanzia non prorio bella, con la consapevolezza che il mondo è un cesso in un anticipo eccessivamente pericoloso (fu un errore anche per la psicologa in assurdo).
> La madre ha messo in una situazione non bella il figlio e lo ha fatto per il prorpio egoismo, meglio che lui si sfoghi con l'amante che possa provare in futuro rancore per la madre, perchè se i genitori si separassero ora e per questo motivo il rancore ci sarebbe eccome.
> L'amante chi è? una persona esterna, non la conosce e di lui non gli può fregare nulla, adesso può dirlgli un paio di cose e di come il suo egoismo con quello di sua madre ha ferito logicamente suo padre, ma anche lui avendo scoperto il tutto. Lui lo tiene per le palle e il tizio sarà costretto a sentirlo e sparire, ovvio che dopo il matrimonio dei genitori può anche sciogliersi, ma almeno per lui ci sarà un qualcosa di meno sporco nella vicenda.
> Un figlio vale sempre più di un amante, un genitore che mette davanti l'amante ai figli non è un genitore.


 
daniele ma che dici?
Triste avere a che fare con l'amante??? Ma non esiste proprio!!! Gli fai assumere il ruolo che potrebbe essere del padre!!! e nemmeno esiste sescondo me ma sarebbe più comprensibile...
Triste ha 24 anni.
Ha un suo passato con i genitori che nessuno potrà togliergli. Con gli errori comuni che si possono commettere ( non c'è scuola per essere genitori nè coniugi).
Hai assunto un rigore eccessivo nel giudicare gl altri e nel risolvere i problemi mostri tutto il tuo astio per il prossimo che "_sbaglia_".
Se fossimo tutti così dovremmo uscire di casa in tuta mimetica e con le bombe a mano nella cinta!
daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!! prova ad essere più razionale...


----------



## triste86 (2 Maggio 2010)

eccomi, ho letto tutti i vostri post... daniele ti ringrazio per le parole, hai ragione in quello che dici ma io se non vado a raccontare tutto alla moglie di lui, credimi che lo faccio solo per un motivo ben preciso , cioe' per i suoi 2 figli, di cui uno e' molto piccolo...

con mia mamma sto parlando molto durante i giorni e le ho detto che in un certo modo io sono rimasto deluso dal suo comportamento, questo continuo raccontare bugie, sotterfugi... sono cose che prima o poi vengono a galla ed e' inutile dico prolungarne, perche' una volta scoperte poi ci sono delle conseguenze terribili, come cio' che sta accadendo ora, le terapie che stan facendo per cercare di recuperare il tutto...

io son fiducioso del fatto che le cose possano in qualche maniera aggiustarsi, loro c'e la stan mettendo tutta, si sa che in queste cose il tempo di durata e' lungo e tutto i salita

questa settimana andro' anche io a fare una seduta, ma separatamente per parlare un p'o di tutto questo, sfogarsi e liberarsi di un macigno che ho dentro!!!


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2010)

triste, non devi andare a dire nulla alla moglie del tizio, io ti ho consigliato di sfogarti conn il tizio stesso, visto che con tua madre non puoi farlo perchè è tua madre. Fallo pisciare sotto dalla paura, fallo diventare un gallinaceo, ma scavalo dalle palle.
Persa, ama e Quintina, io non dico di fare questo per la madre che se non vorrà stare con il padre saranno fatti suoi, ma per togliere alla madre una opportunità che "non doveva esistere", che gli fa male.
Poniamo che lei voglia andarsene via e continua la tresca con lo stronzetto, ditemi come ci rimarrebbe Triste?
Persa, non centra un cavolo il rapporto dei genitori con i figli in questo caso, un genitre se è bravo lo dice chiaramente al figlio o alla figlia se si va a mettere in una situazione di merda e visto che gli vuole bene se diventa schifosa ha anche il coraggio di sporcarsi le mani un poco, ma evita, un figlio non deve insegnare nulla ad un genitore, non c'è e non ci deve essere la medesima comprensione, perchè se ci fosse i gentiori non sarebbero più tali, ma sarebbero compagni di merende.
Triste ha tutto il diritto di farsi i cazzi suoi, anche facendo cagare sotto ad uno stronzo, anche rovinandogli la famiglia se proprio gli gira un poco e signori e signore non si è messo dentro alle vicende dei suoi genitori, lui non può sfograrsi con la madre e se sento dire che lui deve farlo con lei lo fulmino, ma sapete cosa significa per un figlio mandare a defecare un genitore? In questi casi solo questo si dovrebbe fare, ma c'è un obbligo di rispetto e per quell'obbligo bisogna trovare un capro espiatorio. L'amante ha colpe, non è senza queste e quindi può esserlo.
basta dare suggerimenti buoni per un futuro che chissà quando verrà,  Triste io sono con te e so come ci si sente, so cosa è il dolore e so che delusione stai provando, non chiedermi perchè ma ne ho una grande idea, agisci come meglio credi ma non mettere mai in mezzo la moglie o i figli dell'amante, usa le parole con tutti ma non metterti mai nei fatti, cambia la realtà a tuo favore e forzala per te stesso, questo è quello che io non ho fatto l'ultima volta e che è l'unica cosa che può darti forza per tutto, prendere le vicende negative e piegarle al tuo volere per far andare quella strada dove decidi tu.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2010)

*Per la serie gli irriducibili...*



Daniele ha detto:


> triste, non devi andare a dire nulla alla moglie del tizio, io ti ho consigliato di sfogarti conn il tizio stesso, visto che con tua madre non puoi farlo perchè è tua madre. *Fallo pisciare sotto dalla paura, fallo diventare un gallinaceo, ma scavalo dalle palle*.
> Persa, ama e Quintina, io non dico di fare questo per la madre che se non vorrà stare con il padre saranno fatti suoi, ma per *togliere alla madre una opportunità che "non doveva esistere", che gli fa male*.
> Poniamo che lei voglia andarsene via e continua la tresca con lo stronzetto, ditemi come ci rimarrebbe Triste?
> Persa, non centra un cavolo il rapporto dei genitori con i figli in questo caso, un genitre se è bravo lo dice chiaramente al figlio o alla figlia se si va a mettere in una situazione di merda e visto che gli vuole bene se diventa schifosa ha anche il coraggio di sporcarsi le mani un poco, ma evita, un figlio non deve insegnare nulla ad un genitore, non c'è e non ci deve essere la medesima comprensione, perchè se ci fosse i gentiori non sarebbero più tali, ma sarebbero compagni di merende.
> ...


Abbiamo trasmesso...il giustiziere della notte...:matto::matto::sbatti::sbatti:

Sempre più fuori e sempre più smanioso di vendette e incapace di raziocinio...

Ben misero mondo quello di chi non pensa a rimedi sensati ma solo a distruggere...:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> triste, non devi andare a dire nulla alla moglie del tizio, io ti ho consigliato di sfogarti conn il tizio stesso, visto che con tua madre non puoi farlo perchè è tua madre. Fallo pisciare sotto dalla paura, fallo diventare un gallinaceo, ma scavalo dalle palle.
> Persa, ama e Quintina, io non dico di fare questo per la madre che se non vorrà stare con il padre saranno fatti suoi, ma per togliere alla madre una opportunità che "non doveva esistere", che gli fa male.
> Poniamo che lei voglia andarsene via e continua la tresca con lo stronzetto, ditemi come ci rimarrebbe Triste?
> Persa, non centra un cavolo il rapporto dei genitori con i figli in questo caso, un genitre se è bravo lo dice chiaramente al figlio o alla figlia se si va a mettere in una situazione di merda e visto che gli vuole bene se diventa schifosa ha anche il coraggio di sporcarsi le mani un poco, ma evita, un figlio non deve insegnare nulla ad un genitore, non c'è e non ci deve essere la medesima comprensione, perchè se ci fosse i gentiori non sarebbero più tali, ma sarebbero compagni di merende.
> ...


Forse sarebbe meglio invece accettare la propria rabbia ed elaborarla.
I tuoi sistemi non mi pare funzionino.


----------



## Amarax (3 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> triste, non devi andare a dire nulla alla moglie del tizio, io ti ho consigliato di sfogarti conn il tizio stesso, visto che con tua madre non puoi farlo perchè è tua madre. Fallo pisciare sotto dalla paura, fallo diventare un gallinaceo, ma scavalo dalle palle.
> Persa, ama e Quintina, io non dico di fare questo per la madre che se non vorrà stare con il padre saranno fatti suoi, ma per togliere alla madre una opportunità che "non doveva esistere", che gli fa male.
> Poniamo che lei voglia andarsene via e continua la tresca con lo stronzetto, ditemi come ci rimarrebbe Triste?
> Persa, non centra un cavolo il rapporto dei genitori con i figli in questo caso, un genitre se è bravo lo dice chiaramente al figlio o alla figlia se si va a mettere in una situazione di merda e visto che gli vuole bene se diventa schifosa ha anche il coraggio di sporcarsi le mani un poco, ma evita, un figlio non deve insegnare nulla ad un genitore, non c'è e non ci deve essere la medesima comprensione, perchè se ci fosse i gentiori non sarebbero più tali, ma sarebbero compagni di merende.
> ...


 
Daniele, vorrei sapere tua madre che dice di come sei diventato e di come ti poni nei confronti della gente.


----------



## Amarax (3 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe meglio invece accettare la propria rabbia ed elaborarla.
> I tuoi sistemi non mi pare funzionino.


 
Già...:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> eccomi, ho letto tutti i vostri post... daniele ti ringrazio per le parole, hai ragione in quello che dici ma *io se non vado a raccontare tutto alla moglie di lui, credimi che lo faccio solo per un motivo ben preciso , cioe' per i suoi 2 figli, di cui uno e' molto piccolo...*
> 
> con mia mamma sto parlando molto durante i giorni e le ho detto che in un certo modo io sono rimasto deluso dal suo comportamento, questo continuo raccontare bugie, sotterfugi... sono cose che prima o poi vengono a galla ed e' inutile dico prolungarne, perche' una volta scoperte poi ci sono delle conseguenze terribili, come cio' che sta accadendo ora, le terapie che stan facendo per cercare di recuperare il tutto...
> 
> ...


 
Questo è  un buon inizio di ragionamento.
Mi permetto di andare più avanti.
Non devi falo perchè non ti riguarda. Nè la moglie, nè l'amante di tua madre. Non è un tuo probllema.
Il tuo problema è che i tuoi genitori in questo momento si sono allontanati. Tu non sai perchè tua madre ha cercato altrove . Potresti non sapere che , faccio un esempio, tempo fa...tuo padre ja fatto lo stesso...oppure no. Ma cmq si sono allontanati. Voglio sperare tu capisca . Non ti lanciare come ti suggerisce Daniele a fare pazzie di cui potresti pentirti subito dopo. Cerca di capire le motivazioni.


----------



## Brady (3 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> triste, non devi andare a dire nulla alla moglie del tizio, io ti ho consigliato di sfogarti conn il tizio stesso, visto che con tua madre non puoi farlo perchè è tua madre. Fallo pisciare sotto dalla paura, fallo diventare un gallinaceo, ma scavalo dalle palle.
> Persa, ama e Quintina, io non dico di fare questo per la madre che se non vorrà stare con il padre saranno fatti suoi, *ma per togliere alla madre una opportunità che "non doveva esistere", che gli fa male*.
> Poniamo che lei voglia andarsene via e continua la tresca con lo stronzetto, ditemi come ci rimarrebbe Triste?
> Persa, non centra un cavolo il rapporto dei genitori con i figli in questo caso, un genitre se è bravo lo dice chiaramente al figlio o alla figlia se si va a mettere in una situazione di merda e visto che gli vuole bene se diventa schifosa ha anche il coraggio di sporcarsi le mani un poco, ma evita, un figlio non deve insegnare nulla ad un genitore, non c'è e non ci deve essere la medesima comprensione, perchè se ci fosse i gentiori non sarebbero più tali, ma sarebbero compagni di merende.
> ...


 
E se non è sua madre a cancellare questa opportunità ma Triste, che valore ha? L'amante potrà anche essere la "feccia" della terra, ma se non è lei ad accorgersene e ad allontanarlo, a cosa serve? Anzi lei potrebbe anche vederlo come vittima e questo potrebbe creare ulteriori contrasti fra Triste e la madre.
Che i figli giudichino pure (come abbiamo fatto tutti in questo ruolo) ma che stiano al loro posto per poter restare osservatori (relativamente) esterni e imparziali agli occhi dei genitori e non essere visti come "alleati" da una parte e quindi "nemici" dall'altra.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Maggio 2010)

io dico che questi problemi vanno risolti nella coppia

qualunque intervento esterno è, per un motivo o per l'altro, fuorviante e dannoso

anche un figlio deve fare un passo indietro

tua madre ha capito che ne soffri
punto

qualunque cosa facessi

potrebbe, da un lato, far pensare a tua madre che nulla potrà essere ricostruito
dall'altro, far pensare a tuo padre la stessa cosa o che iniziative che prendi tu avrebbe dovuto prenderle lui (e invece non è così)

se anche tornassero insieme solo per te sarebbe una cosa fasulla e di facciata, certamente non auspicabile


devono trovare in sè stessi la forza per ricominciare
staccendosi emotivamente dall'altro, tua madre
trovando la forza di perdonare, tuo padre


----------



## Daniele (3 Maggio 2010)

Vuoi andare da uno psicologo? Non andare dove vanno i tuoi genitori, va da un altro, chiedi a qualcuno esperto quale sia il migliore per traumi del genere, fregatene del prezzo intanto paga mamma e tenta di stare bene se vuoi stare meglio in questo modo, ma fidati, non andare da quello dove vanno i tuoi genitori, il tuo trauma non centra nulla e tu hai bisogno adesso di uno specialista proprio in quello, tu hai perso un genitore.
Tu non centri nulla nella storia di coppia dei tuoi gentori, non prendere una parte per questo, perchè vedi tuo padre piangere, ma prendi la tua parte in quanto tua madre ti ha messo in una situazione in cui nessuna brava madre avrebbe dovuto metterti, almeno ti ha chiesto scusa del male che ti ha fatto oppure il suo ammmore è più grande del dolore che ti ha arrecato? Pensa a te stesso adesso ma ricorda, la via della psicologia è una e il reprimere la rabbia credendo che sia un modo giusto non è il punto di vista buono, è solo un modo civile, ma a volte civile e giusto per noi non vanno daccordo e bisogna essere un minimo incivili per chi ci colpisce duramente. hai il coraggio di metterti davanti a tua madre e dirle che ti ha deluso come persona? hhai il coragggio di sfidare tua madre dicendole che ti ha fatto del male e che ha molto da farsi perdonare verso di te?  Se hai questo coraggio allora non hai bisogno di sfogarti con l'amante, se non lo hai allora l'amante è una possibilità.


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> vero che son adulto, *ma e' una colpa volere che la propria famiglia rimanga insieme?*
> 
> ho un amic con genitori separati e vedere come e' lui mi mette una certa ansia...
> 
> lui e' diventato uno "sbandato" nel senso che sfoga la rabbia nell alcool, chiaro che io son ben diverso ma questo per farti capire che una separazione puo' creare danni pesanti sui figli!


 Si, vissuta così è una colpa. Non puoi pretendere di vivere la vita di altri, fossero anche i tuoi genitori. Sei un uomo, e devi vivere la tua vita.


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vuoi andare da uno psicologo? Non andare dove vanno i tuoi genitori, va da un altro, chiedi a qualcuno esperto quale sia il migliore per traumi del genere, fregatene del prezzo intanto paga mamma e tenta di stare bene se vuoi stare meglio in questo modo, ma fidati, non andare da quello dove vanno i tuoi genitori, il tuo trauma non centra nulla e tu hai bisogno adesso di uno specialista proprio in quello, tu hai perso un genitore.
> Tu non centri nulla nella storia di coppia dei tuoi gentori, non prendere una parte per questo, perchè vedi tuo padre piangere, ma prendi la tua parte in quanto tua madre ti ha messo in una situazione in cui nessuna brava madre avrebbe dovuto metterti, almeno ti ha chiesto scusa del male che ti ha fatto oppure il suo ammmore è più grande del dolore che ti ha arrecato? Pensa a te stesso adesso ma ricorda, la via della psicologia è una e il reprimere la rabbia credendo che sia un modo giusto non è il punto di vista buono, è solo un modo civile, ma a volte civile e giusto per noi non vanno daccordo e bisogna essere un minimo incivili per chi ci colpisce duramente. hai il coraggio di metterti davanti a tua madre e dirle che ti ha deluso come persona? hhai il coragggio di sfidare tua madre dicendole che ti ha fatto del male e che ha molto da farsi perdonare verso di te? Se hai questo coraggio allora non hai bisogno di sfogarti con l'amante, se non lo hai allora l'amante è una possibilità.


ciao, guarda io andro' a fare delle sedute ma non con il loro terapeuta ma con un altro, proprio per tenere separate le due sfere...

con mia madre parlo ogni giorno, parliam dell'accaduto lei dice che tutto e' successo quando si e' sentita trascurata da papa' ed allora con quest uomo si e' sentita viva, desiderata di nuovo... io le ho chiesto perche' non ne ha parlato con papa' ma lei dice che e' stata debole, e che avrebbe dovuto farlo ma che in quel momento era troppo presa e tutto le sembrava come se si potesse fermare quando lo volesse

io voglio crederle, anche se difficile ma do fiducia a lei, magari come moglie no sara' stata impeccabile ma come mamma non mi ha mai fatto mai mancare niente, quello che io avrei voluto e' la sincerita', papa' sospettava qualcosa e nei negava sempre

quindi la solfa dei tradimenti e' sempre quella li daniele, purtroppo non ci possiam fare niente 

ora qundo comincero' io, andro' il tempo tempo necessario per schiaririmi le idee

Ah ecco, ieri ho pure rivisto l'ex amante, e quando mi ha visto ( lui era con la famigliola della mulino bianco ) ha fatto unafaccia cupa e ha guardato altrove... 

ma guarda un p'o...


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, vissuta così è una colpa. Non puoi pretendere di vivere la vita di altri, fossero anche i tuoi genitori. Sei un uomo, e devi vivere la tua vita.


ma io vivo la mia vita, solo che nel momento stesso in cui mi trovo catapultato in una situazione che mai avrei immaginato, credo che chiedere chiarimenti sia lecito no?

chiaro poi che saran loro a decidere il tutto, ma ora devo aiutare me stesso in primis, uscirne perche' ne son capace... :up:


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ma io vivo la mia vita, solo che nel momento stesso in cui mi trovo catapultato in una situazione che mai avrei immaginato, credo che chiedere chiarimenti sia lecito no?
> 
> chiaro poi che saran loro a decidere il tutto, ma ora devo aiutare me stesso in primis, uscirne perche' ne son capace... :up:


avere dei chiarimenti è lecito, ma intervenire fattivamente nel rapporto dei tuoi secondo me no. Sono due cose diverse 
Sono d'accordo con te comunque, nel senso che devi assolutamente aiutare te stesso... sicuramente ne sei capace, ma un aiuto di un bravo professionista (lo so che trovarne di bravi non è facile...) secondo me è importante... fai bene ad andarci:up:


----------



## MK (3 Maggio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, vissuta così è una colpa. Non puoi pretendere di vivere la vita di altri, fossero anche i tuoi genitori. Sei un uomo, e devi vivere la tua vita.


:up:


----------



## Nobody (3 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> :up:


:santarellina:


----------



## Iris (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ciao, guarda io andro' a fare delle sedute ma non con il loro terapeuta ma con un altro, proprio per tenere separate le due sfere...
> 
> con mia madre parlo ogni giorno, parliam dell'accaduto lei dice che tutto e' successo quando si e' sentita trascurata da papa' ed allora con quest uomo si e' sentita viva, desiderata di nuovo... io le ho chiesto perche' non ne ha parlato con papa' ma lei dice che e' stata debole, e che avrebbe dovuto farlo ma che in quel momento era troppo presa e tutto le sembrava come se si potesse fermare quando lo volesse
> 
> ...


 
Capisco che per un figlio concepire che una madre possa avere una vita al di là della famiglia, non sia facile.
Ma insomma, non hai 14 anni, ne hai 24, a giudicare dallo pseudonimo...e dovresti essere in grado di comprendere che i genitori sono persone. L'hai detto tu, la tua è stata una buona madre...e non smetterà di esserlo.
Prova ad immaginarti adulto...in realtà lo sei adulto, prova ad immaginarti al suo posto.
Non si smette mai di essere figli, ma ad un certo punto si smette di essere bambini che pretendono comprensione e non la danno.
Quante volte tua madre ti ha protetto, compreso, giustificato, perdonato?
Migliaia di volte. Oggi tocca a te, fare uno sforzo e comprendere: e poi sì, fatti aiutare.

I genitori deludono spesso, ma hai mai provato a pensare quanto spesso i figli deludono i genitori.
Ci vorrebbero meno aspettative e più amore adulto.


----------



## Iris (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ma io vivo la mia vita, solo che nel momento stesso in cui mi trovo catapultato in una situazione che mai avrei immaginato, credo che chiedere chiarimenti sia lecito no?
> 
> chiaro poi che saran loro a decidere il tutto, ma ora devo aiutare me stesso in primis, uscirne perche' ne son capace... :up:


Vivere con mamma e papà troppo a lungo, non aiuta a crescere. ma d'altronde questo è un male tipicamente italiano.


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vivere con mamma e papà troppo a lungo, non aiuta a crescere. ma d'altronde questo è un male tipicamente italiano.


io non vivo con i miei genitori, studio e la voro fuoi... torno a casa nel week end e cosi ho scoperto tutto

domani comincio qualche seduta anche io e vediam...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> io non vivo con i miei genitori, studio e lavoro fuoi... torno a casa nel week end e cosi ho scoperto tutto
> 
> domani comincio qualche seduta anche io e vediam...


 Hai una ragazza?
Se sì, ne hai parlato con lei?


----------



## resistere (3 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> ciao, guarda io andro' a fare delle sedute ma non con il loro terapeuta ma con un altro, proprio per tenere separate le due sfere...
> 
> con mia madre parlo ogni giorno, parliam dell'accaduto lei dice che tutto e' successo quando si e' sentita trascurata da papa' ed allora con quest uomo si e' sentita viva, desiderata di nuovo... io le ho chiesto perche' non ne ha parlato con papa' ma lei dice che e' stata debole, e che avrebbe dovuto farlo ma che in quel momento era troppo presa e tutto le sembrava come se si potesse fermare quando lo volesse
> 
> ...


Oggi caro triste86 è un mondo in continua evoluzione. I miei genitori appartenevano ad una generazione diversa ed  era bellissimo guardarli insieme, sempre uniti, le solite liti, ma un rispetto ed una volontà di stare insieme che è molto raro vederlo nel mondo attuale. Anche quando mia madre è morta qualche anno fa , mio padre ha continuato a rispettarla e non c'è giorno che no si reca al cimitero per un saluto. Questa visione ce l'ho nel cuore, ma oggi si sbanda molto facilmente, si incontrano sempre persone belle, stupende e disponibili. Forse  capiterà anche a te. Per cui riprenditi dal tuo "choc" e poi vivi la tua vita con la tua compagna magari cullando la mia visione, ma se ti  succederà qualcosa  come è successo ai tuoi genitori lotta fino in fondo, perchè quella visione è comunque l'essenza dell'amore. L'amore completo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Oggi caro triste86 è un mondo in continua evoluzione. *I miei genitori appartenevano ad una generazione diversa* ed era bellissimo guardarli insieme, sempre uniti, le solite liti, ma un rispetto ed una volontà di stare insieme che è molto raro vederlo nel mondo attuale. Anche quando mia madre è morta qualche anno fa , mio padre ha continuato a rispettarla e non c'è giorno che no si reca al cimitero per un saluto. Questa visione ce l'ho nel cuore, ma *oggi si sbanda molto facilmente*, si incontrano sempre persone belle, stupende e disponibili. Forse capiterà anche a te. Per cui riprenditi dal tuo "choc" e poi vivi la tua vita con la tua compagna magari cullando la mia visione, ma se ti succederà qualcosa come è successo ai tuoi genitori lotta fino in fondo, perchè quella visione è comunque l'essenza dell'amore. L'amore completo.


*Paolo e Francesca*

_«Amor, ch’al cor gentil ratto s’apprende,
prese costui de la bella persona
che mi fu tolta; e ‘l modo ancor m’offende.
Amor, ch’a nullo amato amar perdona,
mi prese del costui piacer sì forte,
che, come vedi, ancor non m’abbandona.
Amor condusse noi ad una morte.
Caina attende chi a vita ci spense»_
*(Inferno V, 100-107)*


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai una ragazza?
> Se sì, ne hai parlato con lei?


 la ragazza c'e l'avevo ma mi ha lasciato tempo fa per un altro... so proprio sfigato eh...


----------



## triste86 (3 Maggio 2010)

resistere ha detto:


> Oggi caro triste86 è un mondo in continua evoluzione. I miei genitori appartenevano ad una generazione diversa ed era bellissimo guardarli insieme, sempre uniti, le solite liti, ma un rispetto ed una volontà di stare insieme che è molto raro vederlo nel mondo attuale. Anche quando mia madre è morta qualche anno fa , mio padre ha continuato a rispettarla e non c'è giorno che no si reca al cimitero per un saluto. Questa visione ce l'ho nel cuore, ma oggi si sbanda molto facilmente, si incontrano sempre persone belle, stupende e disponibili. Forse capiterà anche a te. Per cui riprenditi dal tuo "choc" e poi vivi la tua vita con la tua compagna magari cullando la mia visione, ma se ti succederà qualcosa come è successo ai tuoi genitori lotta fino in fondo, perchè quella visione è comunque l'essenza dell'amore. L'amore completo.


belle le tue parole, e' vero oggi non c'e piu' quella voglia di amare ed essere emati di una volta.. quelle si che eran famiglie con valori...

oggi tutto sui soldi, sull'apparire, sull'essere alla moda va avanti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> belle le tue parole, e' vero oggi non c'e piu' quella voglia di amare ed essere emati di una volta.. quelle si che eran famiglie con valori...
> 
> oggi tutto sui soldi, sull'apparire, sull'essere alla moda va avanti...


 
I tuoi genitori si basano sull'apparire, sui soldi e sull'essere alla moda (in che senso?)?


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> la ragazza c'e l'avevo ma mi ha lasciato tempo fa per un altro... *so proprio sfigato eh*...


 Se continui a dirtelo cocminci a crederci... e lo diventi davvero! Lasciare e essere lasciati è una cosa normale.


----------



## ellina69 (4 Maggio 2010)

caro giovane amico, sei davvero troppo cresciuto per impicciarti in modo così morboso nella vita dei tuoi genitori ...leggo che hai addirittura scoperto tu il tradimento di tua madre, entrando nella sua posta elettronica. No, non si fa 
dovresti garbatamente farti da parte, e lasciare che gestiscano fra di loro quella che è una situazione SOLO LORO e che tu non hai modo di comprendere davvero, perchè non puoi conoscere le loro INTIME dinamiche di coppia. Tu puoi offrire sostegno, affetto e comprensione ad entrambi, questo è il tuo ruolo di figlio, il resto, non solo non ti compete ma è un'intrusione pesante, specie considerati i tuoi 23 anni. Dovresti pensare alla tua vita, che può anche sembrare una frase fatta, ma - se ci pensi - rappresenta forse il nodo del tuo problema e di questo tuo malessere.  tua madre è stata molto dolce e molto paziente con te, accettando questo tuo comportamento, dovresti apprezzarla per questo invece che giudicarla così duramente. 
Coraggio ...


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

dalla seduta che ho fatto son venute fuori le varie problematiche, il probabile problema di gelosia nei confronti di mamma, e il desiderio forte che rimangano insieme .... 

mi e' stato detto di cercare di comprenderne le motivazioni senza cercarne giudizio  e di elaborare il tutto come una nuova possibilita' per loro...

mi potreste aiutare a capire l'ultima parte... io vorrei avere qualche delucidazione da voi che avete esperienza in merito grazie


----------



## triste86 (5 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I tuoi genitori si basano sull'apparire, sui soldi e sull'essere alla moda (in che senso?)?


non non loro, mi riferivo alle coppie moderne, ne sento molte in giro fidati..


----------



## Amarax (5 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> dalla seduta che ho fatto son venute fuori le varie problematiche, il probabile problema di gelosia nei confronti di mamma, e il desiderio forte che rimangano insieme ....
> 
> mi e' stato detto di cercare di comprenderne le motivazioni senza cercarne giudizio  e di elaborare il tutto come una nuova possibilita' per loro...
> 
> mi potreste aiutare a capire l'ultima parte... io vorrei avere qualche delucidazione da voi che avete esperienza in merito grazie


E' facile.
Devi capire ma non giudicare.
Loro possono avere nuove possibilità di essere felici sia insieme che separati.
Te lo avevo già detto io, se ricordi.

Se loro si sono allontanati si è creato nella coppia un varco ed è solo un caso che sia capitato per prima a tua madre di incontrare un nuovo amico.
Nella vita quotidiana ci si perde nell'indifferenza e dopo 25-30 anni può succedere e succede.
Ora da questo caos loro posssono tornare insieme e stare meglio di prima xchè ora sanno che devono curarsi affettivamente l'uno dell'altra, oppure decidere di lasciarsi.
ma la loro vita è solo della loro e tu sei e sarai sempre loro figlio e come tale ti ameranno.
Non so se sono stata chiara.


----------



## MK (5 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> dalla seduta che ho fatto son venute fuori le varie problematiche, il probabile problema di gelosia nei confronti di mamma, e il desiderio forte che rimangano insieme ....
> 
> mi e' stato detto di cercare di comprenderne le motivazioni senza cercarne giudizio  e di *elaborare il tutto come una nuova possibilita' per loro...*
> 
> mi potreste aiutare a capire l'ultima parte... io vorrei avere qualche delucidazione da voi che avete esperienza in merito grazie


Un tradimento chiude il rapporto di coppia che c'era. Si può cercare di costruirne un altro, su nuove basi (è un tradimento della coppia), oppure chiuderlo, facendo meno danni possibili. 

ps la gelosia nei confronti di tua madre va elaborata successivamente secondo me, e ci sarà un lungo lavoro da fare. Anche qui c'è correlazione.


----------



## triste86 (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Un tradimento chiude il rapporto di coppia che c'era. Si può cercare di costruirne un altro, su nuove basi (è un tradimento della coppia), oppure chiuderlo, facendo meno danni possibili.
> 
> ps la gelosia nei confronti di tua madre va elaborata successivamente secondo me, e ci sarà un lungo lavoro da fare. Anche qui c'è correlazione.


la gelosia era un problema passato credimi,

ora penso a me dato che loro son lontani per la terapia che la terapista ha consigliato!! 

ma sara' la cosa giusta?


----------



## MK (7 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> la gelosia era un problema passato credimi,
> 
> ora penso a me dato che loro son lontani per la terapia che la terapista ha consigliato!!
> 
> *ma sara' la cosa giusta*?


Sì, sia il pensare a te, e lo stare lontani.


----------



## triste86 (7 Maggio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì, sia il pensare a te, e lo stare lontani.


comunque io ci tengo a spiegare che non sono una persona appiccicosa o cose del genere.. 

magari apprensivo si, ma non cattivo ecco 

io vorrei e spero che il lavoro che fanno lo portino a termine nel modo migliore... 

il mio sfogo comunque mi sta aiutando molto a capire tutte le dinamiche del rapporto con i miei genitori... :up:


----------



## Grande82 (7 Maggio 2010)

triste86 ha detto:


> comunque io ci tengo a spiegare che non sono una persona appiccicosa o cose del genere..
> 
> magari apprensivo si, ma non cattivo ecco
> 
> ...


 spesso, leggendoti, vedo che parli di loro quasi come fossero un fratello minore e la sua fidanzatina dei tempi delle medie... 
E' un rapporto molto strano il tuo, coi tuoi genitori.
Il mio cocnsiglio è di restare lontano da loro più tempo possibile, evitando di intrometterti sia nella terapia che nella relazione. Non chiamarli chiedendo come va la terapia. Non domandare all'uno dell'altra. Non andare a casa loro per un pò se puoi evitarlo. Fai la tua vita fingendo di ignorare la loro situazione e al massimo curando la tua con un terapista, come già hai iniziato a fare. 
Le tue ingerenze potrebbero costare care a tutti, in questa fase.
Quanto alle parole del terapista: cosa pensi che accadrebbe loro se si separassero? Praticamente intendo. Casa, pranzi, figli (te e tua sorella), soldi, regali... E a te?


----------

